# Solved: CD audio in Windows Media Player skipping



## ibanez2k (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello, I've got a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have a computer I'm working on for a friend and it has a crazy issue where if you play an audio CD in Windows Media Player the audio skips. And not randomly either, exactly the same skip. About a skip per second exactly. The audio keeps playing but it cuts out little blips. It does this with every CD inserted.

I've tried playing CDs in other audio playing programs like iTunes and it does the exact same thing.

Everything appears fine in Task Manager, no crazy processing going on.

I've tried completely removing and re-installing audio drivers, old and updated ones.

I'm not sure what else I can do or check. Everything appears fine.

The computer is an HP Presario laptop and it has an onboard connexecant (or however you spell that) audio card.

Thanks


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

You might want to check Device Manager under your cd rom drive's properties and make sure that digital audio is enabled.

You also want to check the DMA status of that IDE channel. DMA should be on.


----------



## ibanez2k (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for the info... unfortunately, digital audio is enabled, also the DMA status of the drives is set correctly. I wasn't sure if maybe Windows had goofed it up so I disabled and re-enabled it as well as uninstalled the drive and let windows find it again and set it up. None of that worked either. Thanks though.


----------



## ibanez2k (Jul 5, 2007)

fixed the problem. Just formatted and reloaded the computer. Works beautifully now. Thats a good fix for anything.


----------

